# Keeping COVID "Constructive"



## Marauder06 (Mar 30, 2020)

Being on active duty, I'm an "essential" employee, but my workplace (wisely) adopted an office day / work from home day policy.  And because I'm doing ops work, and a lot of that isn't happening any more, I have a lot of time on my hands.  I'm sure lots of us have time on our hands.  What are you doing to make things better... for yourself, your family, the nation, whatever... during the COVID crisis?

I'll start:
One of the things I'm doing is catching up on all of the little projects I've been neglecting for years. Today I'm going to tune up the family bicycles so my girls can get a little additional exercise. I also started cleaning out the garage. I found the large ALICE ruck that I had since I was a cadet. I always wanted to mod it with high-speed pockets, but back when ALICE was a thing, I was always in conventional units where everyone's stuff had to be uniform. I've gotten back into footmarching during COVID (short walks with my wife, once or twice a day) and decided to go ahead and get all the mods I always wanted. So my 30-year-old large ALICE ruck is going into a box and getting shipped off to Tactical Tailor. Hopefully it will come back looking something like this:


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 30, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> little projects I've been neglecting for years.



Um...I was hoping to see case study mentioned. That was saddening.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 30, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Um...I was hoping to see case study mentioned. That was saddening.



The case study is complete.  I just need to post it out.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 30, 2020)

I've been handling the home schooling of the 6 year old and toddler wrangling the 2 year old.  Thankfully it's getting warmer and I can free-range them.


----------



## Steve1839 (Mar 30, 2020)

My home office is cleaner and neater than it has been in five or so years...I attribute that to the weekly video conferences we have...and my dog seems to appreciate being walked a couple times a day...and I'm saving a boat load of money not commuting 80 miles round trip every day...and eating lunch at a $10-15 clip per day...but I am bored shitless...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 30, 2020)

Spoiler: ...sigh...



I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
'm bored
m bored
n bored
bored
bored
bored
ored
ored
red
red
ed
d
ed
red
red
ored
ored
bored
bored
n bored
m bored
'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
'm bored
m bored
n bored
bored
bored
bored
ored
ored
red
red
ed
d

d
ed
red
red
ored
ored
bored
bored
n bored
m bored
'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I'm bored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm bo red
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bor ed
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I 'm bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I ' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I' m bored
I'm bored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b ored
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm b o red
I'm bo red
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bo r ed
I'm bor ed
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bor e d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bore d
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bore
I'm bore
I'm bor
I'm bor
I'm bo
I'm bo
I'm b
I'm b
I'm
I'm
I'm
I'
I'
I
I'
I'
I'm
I'm
I'm
I'm b
I'm b
I'm bo
I'm bo
I'm bor
I'm bor
I'm bore
I'm bore
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
'm bored
m bored
n bored
bored
bored
bored
ored
ored
red
red
ed
d

d
ed
red
red
ored
ored
bored
bored
n bored
m bored
'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bore
I'm bore
I'm bor
I'm bor
I'm bo
I'm bo
I'm b
I'm b
I'm
I'm
I'm
I'
I'
I
I'
I'
I'm
I'm
I'm
I'm b
I'm b
I'm bo
I'm bo
I'm bor
I'm bor
I'm bore
I'm bore
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
'm bored
m bored
n bored
bored
bored
bored
ored
ored
red
red
ed
d

d
ed
red
red
ored
ored
bored
bored
n bored
m bored
'm bored
I 'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bore
I'm bore
I'm bor
I'm bor
I'm bo
I'm bo
I'm b
I'm b
I'm
I'm
I'm
I'
I'
I
I'
I'
I'm
I'm
I'm
I'm b
I'm b
I'm bo
I'm bo
I'm bor
I'm bor
I'm bore
I'm bore
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
'm bored
m bored
n bored
bored
bored
bored
ored
ored
red
red
ed
d

d
ed
red
red
ored
ored
bored
bored
n bored
m bored
'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored
I'm bored


----------



## Steve1839 (Mar 30, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm bored


Catchy lyrics, but you can't dance to it...


----------



## Dame (Mar 30, 2020)

Doing yard work every day. We've had a very wet winter/start to spring and the weeds are taking over everywhere.
Actually reading my text book this semester.
Sewing a little bit.
And the biggy...

Ordering sweats for the first time in my life.   

Because unlike @Polar Bear I can't walk around with no pants on, but after several weeks of this, I abandoned my work clothes.


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 30, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> Catchy lyrics, but you can't dance to it...



We can dance if we want to.


Back on topic - I'm picking up sand and plywood tomorrow to make sandbags and plyo boxes for the garage.
How to Make a Plyometric Box (one example, lot of plans on the internet - they're not complicated).  One plus of working from home is that it's been easier to get things like this done.  It wasn't difficult before, but now I have even fewer excuses.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 30, 2020)

Dame said:


> Doing yard work every day. We've had a very wet winter/start to spring and the weeds are taking over everywhere.
> Actually reading my text book this semester.
> Sewing a little bit.
> And the biggy...
> ...


LMAO. Your yard is the size of my LR, that couldn't have taken long!

Regarding you and sweat pants... PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED!!!!!!!!!!!!

LL


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 30, 2020)

Well we're in lockdown so some of the things I want to do- like building a small furnace- will have to wait until after that. Otherwise just kicking my takeaway habit and doing some exercise and gaming. 

Us gamers are fine in all this. It's basically BAU.


----------



## mac21 (Mar 30, 2020)

#1 project: We got some new flooring with our tax return about a week before everything locked up in my area. I'd say I'm about 75% done. 

#2: Get the garden going. The soil is crap so I'll have to sift it and mix some compost in, which I'll also have to sift. I figure it'll get me out of the house for a while. 

#3: General house maintenance/cleaning. Hole patching, some painting, and whatever else I already have supplies for. Home Depot is open here, but I refuse to be "that person" who thinks this is a great time for a bathroom remodel. 

In between all of that I'm doing some school work. I guess attending a 100% online school has its perks from time to time.


----------



## Dame (Mar 30, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> LMAO. Your yard is the size of my LR, that couldn't have taken long!
> 
> Regarding you and sweat pants... PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LL


My yard is actually bigger than your main floor. And the weeds are acting like COVID19 cases. I swear they are on a hyperbolic growing curve.
As for the sweats; wearing them now but *hayell no* on the pics.

ETA: The weeds are coming up in all the beds, through the artificial turf, and now covering several tons of river rock. The entire back yard.


----------



## Steve1839 (Mar 30, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> Regarding you and sweat pants... PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED!


She has sweats...I seen 'em...


----------



## Brill (Mar 30, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Being on active duty, I'm an "essential" employee, but my workplace (wisely) adopted an office day / work from home day policy.  And because I'm doing ops work, and a lot of that isn't happening any more, I have a lot of time on my hands.  I'm sure lots of us have time on our hands.  What are you doing to make things better... for yourself, your family, the nation, whatever... during the COVID crisis?
> 
> I'll start:
> One of the things I'm doing is catching up on all of the little projects I've been neglecting for years. Today I'm going to tune up the family bicycles so my girls can get a little additional exercise. I also started cleaning out the garage. I found the large ALICE ruck that I had since I was a cadet. I always wanted to mod it with high-speed pockets, but back when ALICE was a thing, I was always in conventional units where everyone's stuff had to be uniform. I've gotten back into footmarching during COVID (short walks with my wife, once or twice a day) and decided to go ahead and get all the mods I always wanted. So my 30-year-old large ALICE ruck is going into a box and getting shipped off to Tactical Tailor. Hopefully it will come back looking something like this:
> ...



hold up: have one that I need to get rid of.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 30, 2020)

Jealous of y'all.

I'm trying to find something good about working from home, but so far, I can't see it. Almost every day I have to bill hours to computer problems, or have to delay work because I can't get in touch with someone, that normally is a quick walk down the hall, which means I'm billing more time than expected to a project which the boss gets after me about.  Or I can't connect so I work in the evening...

I've gained my commute hours to my personal life. Whoop. A whole 20-30 minutes. Still have to dress like I'm at work, thank you video meetings which can happen with minimal warning.

Sigh... Where's my Friday? What?!? It's not now? I need a drink.  

LL


----------



## Steve1839 (Mar 30, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> I'm trying to find something good about working from home, but so far, I can't see it. Almost every day I have to bill hours to computer problems, or have to delay work because I can't get in touch with someone, that normally is a quick walk down the hall, which means I'm billing more time than expected to a project which the boss gets after me about.  Or I can't connect so I work in the evening...


I have the same issues...had to check out an AutoCAD license...thought I had it for the duration, but no...no one lied to me, the truth changed...can't access my files like I normally do, so I download them late at night or early in the morning so I can work on them...on the plus side, I can work on projects uninteruppted, because I am no longer that quick walk down the hall...


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 31, 2020)

Dame said:


> Doing yard work every day. We've had a very wet winter/start to spring and the weeds are taking over everywhere.
> Actually reading my text book this semester.
> Sewing a little bit.
> And the biggy...
> ...


Give it time dear!


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 31, 2020)

Dame said:


> My yard is actually bigger than your main floor. And the weeds are acting like COVID19 cases. I swear they are on a hyperbolic growing curve.
> As for the sweats; wearing them now but *hayell no* on the pics.
> 
> ETA: The weeds are coming up in all the beds, through the artificial turf, and now covering several tons of river rock. The entire back yard.


The first day I moved into this house. My wife was taking bets on when the neighbors would see me in my underwear. Less than 12 hours. Went to drink a bourbon on the back porch. Lock myself out, had to got to the front door, my wife opened the door and said...I win, I win


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm going back to my Retirement Plan.  Wake up, work out...then wing the rest of the day!

Wash repeat...


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 31, 2020)

Watch Frozen 2. About 1,000 times. I think we are already 1/4 of the way there.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Watch Frozen 2. About 1,000 times. I think we are already 1/4 of the way there.


When my kids were small, it was Cars. I saw that effing movie so many times I can still quote dialogue.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 31, 2020)

I have a couple of my sons out running, trying to get them to seriously train for a 5K.

My oldest daughter is baking more (to my detriment) and playing piano more (to my pleasure).

@Marauder06 , you have a great plan.  I have a couple small rucks I use to do the same thing, with a 45# plate.

@lindy I believe I could relieve you of some of those items


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 31, 2020)

Still too cool and the weather unpredictable to do much outside in the yard or around the exterior of the house.  That will change as the weather warms.

I had a little project that had been dragging on for months (posted in the What's Your Poison? thread) but I wrapped that up early last week.

Mostly, I've been killing time getting caught up on podcasts and doing a little reading (something I don't do enough of).  This has inspired thoughts in a few different areas; no real action yet though.

I'd like to get back into shape but...well, I'm still just too lazy right now. I did take the dog on a 3.2 mile run/walk yesterday though; he's lazy too.  Probably do that again today.

It feels like there are all kinds of skills I could/should be brushing up on or learning. I should be productive but I'm just not right now.  Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## Dame (Mar 31, 2020)

There is a plan for today but I'm not sure how well it will go.
I need to install a new RO unit in the kitchen. Wish me luck.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 31, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Watch Frozen 2. About 1,000 times. I think we are already 1/4 of the way there.



Oh God, I feel your pain.  I try to get her to watch anything else and it's always that horrible music.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 31, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> I've gained my commute hours to my personal life. Whoop. A whole 20-30 minutes. *Still have to dress like I'm at work*, thank you video meetings which can happen with minimal warning.


Only from the waist up.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 31, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> I've gained my commute hours to my personal life. Whoop. A whole 20-30 minutes. *Still have to dress like I'm at work, thank you video meetings which can happen with minimal warning.*


That's unfortunate.  We've eliminated the video function for virtually all meetings because it's too bandwidth intensive.  We're just fine with audio only and screen sharing.

Even prior to that, I placed electrical tape over my camera.  I don't do video meetings.  It adds no value; I don't need to see the faces of the people on my team and they sure don't want to look at mine!


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 31, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> That's unfortunate.  We've eliminated the video function for virtually all meetings because it's too bandwidth intensive.  We're just fine with audio only and screen sharing.
> 
> Even prior to that, I placed electrical tape over my camera.  I don't do video meetings.  It adds no value; I don't need to see the faces of the people on my team and they sure don't want to look at mine!



Just make sure your mic is muted before you flush.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 31, 2020)

Totentanz said:


> Just make sure your mic is muted before you flush.



True story:

Every morning M-F at 9 am we have a TelEx/WebEx for our department members, hospital leadership, state officials, and usually (but not always) a CDC rep.  This morning one of my co-workers did not have _his_ line muted, and spilled coffee:  "Goddammit, mothereffing, shitty-ass blahbity blah blah blah...."

Out hospital CEO/president came on after the awkward silence and asked, "Pam (my ultimate boss and associate chief nursing officer), does one of your people have Tourette's?"  We all laughed.  He's embarrassed.  I told him when he is fired I am taking his office.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 31, 2020)

Totentanz said:


> Just make sure your mic is muted before you flush.


Nah...that breaks up the monotony of meetings.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 31, 2020)

Totentanz said:


> Just make sure your mic is muted before you flush.


You video conf and you roll.the dice:


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 31, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> That's unfortunate.  We've eliminated the video function for virtually all meetings because it's too bandwidth intensive...


Yeah, they're pennywise and pound foolish here. 

LL


----------



## Dame (Mar 31, 2020)

Dame said:


> There is a plan for today but I'm not sure how well it will go.
> I need to install a new RO unit in the kitchen. Wish me luck.


Woohoo! Mischief managed.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 31, 2020)

Dame said:


> Woohoo! Mischief managed.


Pics or it never happened.

LL


----------



## Steve1839 (Mar 31, 2020)

Teleworking as a federal employee means teleconferencing...I've muted the phone and I'm looping Desolation Row...seems appropriate...
"And someone says, "You're in the wrong place, my friend, you'd better leave"
And the only sound that's left after the ambulances go
Is Cinderella sweeping up on Desolation Row "
So anyway, c'est la vie...


----------



## Dame (Mar 31, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> Pics or it never happened.



No leaking (now).




Steve1839 said:


> And the only sound that's left after the ambulances go
> Is Cinderella sweeping up on Desolation Row "


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the soap dispenser!!!


----------



## Dame (Mar 31, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> I love the soap dispenser!!!


I don't like keeping big plastic bottles or boxes (dishwasher pods) on the sink. I put everything in glass. In this case it was a recycled bottle with a pump I ordered. I'm working on a second soap dispenser as time (and my evening intake) allows.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 31, 2020)

I've been staying positive and stocking the freezer, and insuring we don't have the added threat of a return of swine flu...


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 31, 2020)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> View attachment 32889View attachment 32890
> I've been staying positive and stocking the freezer, and insuring we don't have the added threat of a return of swine flu...



First, stop smoking.  Your health matters to me, brother.

Second, love the pigs.  That is reminiscent of a family farm growing up, with those babies on the hog cooker overnight....


----------



## Dame (Mar 31, 2020)

A humorous story in the middle of all the bad ones.
Goat invasion takes over Welsh town as people are on coronavirus lockdown
*Goat invasion takes over Welsh town as people are on coronavirus lockdown*


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 31, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> First, stop smoking.  Your health matters to me, brother.
> 
> Second, love the pigs.  That is reminiscent of a family farm growing up, with those babies on the hog cooker overnight....



Smoked two of them for about 6 hours Sunday night....ended up with three 1 gallon bags of pulled pork. Cut the rest up for grind, gonna try a couple new sausage recipes...

Got a flock of Turkey running around out here, thinking I may need to reduce their numbers as well. 

Yeah I know on the smoking, I had quit for a couple years, but the bar hopping and boozing these past few month's, I picked it back up like a damn fool. My new 26 year old girlfriend (if you can really call her that, seems more like I'm babysitting) is already on my ass about it as well...


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 31, 2020)

Can we just get back at everyones throats and talk politics. I fucking avoid those threads. Now I am worrying i am going to catch it and die And I read everything now. TARDS


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 31, 2020)

Slow day at the office today...this quarantine shit is boring the hell out of me...


----------



## Brill (Mar 31, 2020)

This ain’t Drunken Chicken but the pic fell over.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2020)

lindy said:


> This ain’t Drunken Chicken but the pic fell over.


----------



## parallel (Mar 31, 2020)

Been finally putting in the work on some built-in casework. Unfortunately I pull a hammy and have been relegated to making lumber yard runs and squaring away my disaster of a garage (being used as a wood shop these days). The silver lining to that is that I've had boxes and boxes of random stuff that I've been meaning to go through for YEARS in my garage and tools that needed to be reorganized and these things are getting done.


----------



## Dame (Apr 1, 2020)

Another upbeat "story" for everyone. I heard about this from HH6 and thought I'd see what the fuss was about. 
Haven't made one yet. Anyone else tried this?

Our Surprisingly Tasty Attempt to Make a Decent ‘Quarantini’ Cocktail


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 1, 2020)

Painting, cooking, and baking. Experimenting and learning and having some fun.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Apr 1, 2020)

Home invader/pistol retention drills with my 13+15 year old sons.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 2, 2020)

Clorox wipes are virtually unfindable.   Here’s what I’ve been doing, and it works really well!  As an aside, I also poured the same solution into a spray bottle and use it the same way.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 2, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Clorox wipes are virtually unfindable.   Here’s what I’ve been doing, and it works really well!  As an aside, I also poured the same solution into a spray bottle and use it the same way.



Found this pdf for making hand sanitizers. 

For a spray with isopropyl alcohol, the 70% is the lowest concentration you want to use. It loses effectivenesswwith lower concentration.   I have 99% and mix it 70 alcohol and 30 water.  I also have some ALCOOL 94% that I will use.  I have it in a spray bottle and spray liberally any mail or anything with packaging (groceries) that comes into the house.   Let it dry and you're GTG.

Why Is 70% Isopropyl Alcohol (IPA) a Better Disinfectant than 99% Isopropanol, and What Is IPA Used For?


----------



## Dame (Apr 2, 2020)

Upcoming project to replace the last two toilets in the house with Toto toilets. I'm thinking I will move the youngest's toilet (already Toto) into the guest bath upstairs and replace it with the Vespin II. Then put the Promenade II into mine. The Drake is a great price (even when compared with the Drake II) but it has an altered bowl for short rooms and the reviews on other short front toilets say they don't fit men very well. What do you guys think?


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 2, 2020)

Dame said:


> Upcoming project to replace the last two toilets in the house with Toto toilets. I'm thinking I will move the youngest's toilet (already Toto) into the guest bath upstairs and replace it with the Vespin II. Then put the Promenade II into mine. The Drake is a great price (even when compared with the Drake II) but it has an altered bowl for short rooms and the reviews on other short front toilets say they don't fit men very well. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 32960


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 2, 2020)

Looks like fun...?


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 2, 2020)

Dame said:


> Upcoming project to replace the last two toilets in the house with Toto toilets. I'm thinking I will move the youngest's toilet (already Toto) into the guest bath upstairs and replace it with the Vespin II. Then put the Promenade II into mine. The Drake is a great price (even when compared with the Drake II) but it has an altered bowl for short rooms and the reviews on other short front toilets say they don't fit men very well. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 32960



So you decided against the Ferguson, the King of Bowls?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 2, 2020)

Dame said:


> Upcoming project to replace the last two toilets in the house with Toto toilets. I'm thinking I will move the youngest's toilet (already Toto) into the guest bath upstairs and replace it with the Vespin II. Then put the Promenade II into mine. The Drake is a great price (even when compared with the Drake II) but it has an altered bowl for short rooms and the reviews on other short front toilets say they don't fit men very well. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 32960



I have the original Promenade, it's comfy.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 2, 2020)

This thread is really going to the Shitter.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 2, 2020)

I busted out my mountain bike today and brought in to my LBS. A few months ago I took a pretty hard off a log and my rear derailleur needed to be adjusted. Looking forward to hitting some trails this weekend.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 2, 2020)

I’ve started on a few projects that I’ve put off for a while, ended up done with most of them but now, I’ve got more time and no excuse. I’m going to make a checklist and hit things off one by one.


----------



## Dame (Apr 2, 2020)

Totentanz said:


> So you decided against the Ferguson, the King of Bowls?


Never heard of them. Toto is THE name in toilets. Japanese company. My dad had me and dearly departed HH6 install them in his house one year. Threw away his plungers. Never need them again.


----------



## Dame (Apr 2, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> I have the original Promenade, it's comfy.


Thanks @RackMaster. My bedroom is more French chateau and I thought this would be more in line with the way the WC is decorated but didn't know if it was worth bothering with. On your recommendation I think I shall.


----------



## Dame (Apr 2, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I busted out my mountain bike today and brought in to my LBS. A few months ago I took a pretty hard off a log and my rear derailleur needed to be adjusted. Looking forward to hitting some trails this weekend.


Bwahahahaha! Try that shit in a swamp. @Steve1839 has some recent experience falling off logs.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 2, 2020)

Dame said:


> Never heard of them. Toto is THE name in toilets. Japanese company. My dad had me and dearly departed HH6 install them in his house one year. Threw away his plungers. Never need them again.



Click for enlightenment (lowbrow, but safe for work)


----------



## Dame (Apr 2, 2020)

Totentanz said:


> Click for enlightenment (lowbrow, but safe for work)


All I see is a good dang reason to never buy one. Al Bundy?! Fur realz?  

ETA: That's not a toilet btw. It's a showroom where they have Totos.


----------



## Cartoonjunkies (Apr 3, 2020)

I’ve finally been getting some work on my car done.
As far as work goes I’m still essential personnel but we’ve adopted a one week on one week off policy.
We were hoping to get to work the smaller issues that normally don’t get prioritized for our planes, but K write ups be damned as always.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 3, 2020)

I've cut down on my drinking since working from home. I think that's a good thing, less calories in, right?  
Since my laptop is always set up now, instead of hiding in it's backpack at night, the lack of drinking decreases the chance I work while under the influence. That's a very good influence on the longevity of my employment... LOL!!!

LL


----------



## Brill (Apr 3, 2020)

Little Tykes version of Malvesti.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246048490570035201

(FYI: Svetlana was the female that the media & Halper said (lied) was trying to “honey trap” GEN Flynn for the FSB.)


----------



## Dame (Apr 7, 2020)

I started making neoprene masks with replaceable filters. Didn't take a pic before I sent off the first one. I'm going to get some feedback (hopefully by the weekend depending on USPS) and make whatever changes will do the most good.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 7, 2020)

Yardwork today. Though I think Mother Nature will rapidly change where I piled all the leaves. 

Started loading the truck, too. Tomorrow and I'll start the pruning to finish filling it. Nice hour of work. Need to wash/rinse/repeat... Might even lose a calorie or two.

No pics, hard to tell I made any progress. 

LL


----------



## Dame (Apr 12, 2020)

Finished painting one wall of the bedroom. Three to go, but not today. Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 12, 2020)

We all have different coping mechanisms...
25% of Wyoming Stay-At-Home Workers Boozing During Work Hours | Cowboy State Daily


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Apr 13, 2020)

I've been in isolation at the new house for two weeks - so I've been scraping the popcorn texture off of the ceilings, then mudding, sanding and painting them 

I have a newfound respect for drywall contractors.


----------



## Dame (Apr 13, 2020)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> I've been in isolation at the new house for two weeks - so I've been scraping the popcorn texture off of the ceilings, then mudding, sanding and painting them
> 
> I have a newfound respect for drywall contractors.


Oh lordy. Goes faster if you spray it with water first. 
(From a spray bottle btw, not the hose. Don't ask.)


----------



## Dame (Apr 13, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> We all have different coping mechanisms...
> 25% of Wyoming Stay-At-Home Workers Boozing During Work Hours | Cowboy State Daily


Nevada is 40%!? Holy shit. 
I can honestly say I wait until after work hours to imbibe. Of course I get off work at 1300.


----------



## SaintKP (Apr 13, 2020)

44% in Nebraska, honestly can't say I'm surprised we tend to put it away here.


----------



## Grapevine (Apr 13, 2020)

50% in Virginia....god help them.


----------



## Dame (Apr 15, 2020)

Today's task: The office closet. I discovered I have more envelopes than the post office. At least now I can find them.


----------



## Dame (Apr 15, 2020)

Another encouraging story...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247270116422795271


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 20, 2020)

The Boys (Age 17) have not exactly been “motivated” to get school started today, so I had my own school.

The picture is “arts and crafts”, I had them turn a Dixie cup inside out without ripping or tearing. It’s harder than you might think!

For English They wrote a haiku.

M:
Haikus are stupid
I don’t enjoy this at all
Stop this foolishness

J:
Don’t post this online
My dad is out of his mind
Haikus are stupid

I told them that  tomorrow for Gym, we are going to go outside and pick up sticks!


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 20, 2020)

I've messed around with the guitar since I was in college.  I've ordered a nice electric off of eBay and am going to sit down and learn some basics.  And get really good at Pearl Jam's "Alive" and Marshall Tucker's "Can't You See."


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Donating platelets at the base blood bank. Madigan has a large need.


----------



## Dame (May 1, 2020)

First commode installed. Thanks @RackMaster for the input. Errrr, I mean, oh nevermind.


----------



## RackMaster (May 1, 2020)

Dame said:


> First commode installed. Thanks @RackMaster for the input. Errrr, I mean, oh nevermind.
> View attachment 33647



Looks good.


----------



## Steve1839 (May 1, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Looks good.


Let the record show that cursing was required...


----------



## RackMaster (May 1, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> Let the record show that cursing was required...



But of course.  lol


----------



## Dame (May 1, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> Let the record show that cursing was required...


You closed my finger in the lid, dammit.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 2, 2020)

I mowed the grass today.......The Mountain deadlifted 501 KG.


----------



## 0699 (May 2, 2020)

I'll bet his grass looks like shit; all weedy and overgrown.


----------



## RackMaster (May 2, 2020)

0699 said:


> I'll bet his grass looks like shit; all weedy and overgrown.



Don't talk about my yard like that.  lol


----------



## Ravage (May 3, 2020)

Working with Border Patrol Troops.
Fun times.


----------



## Ex3 (May 4, 2020)

Since I work in film/TV, I've got zero work to do. We got out of NYC in the first week of March and have been hiding out on our property two hours north of the city. We're usually only here a few days at a time, so projects have been piling up. I refinished the 1000 sq ft deck. Power washed and sealed the outdoor teak furniture. Repainted the deck and porch railings. Painted the brick fireplace that I've hated for 20 years. I got on the roof yesterday and repointed the chimney. I bought a sewing machine and have made a couple dozen masks. I still plan to paint the porch ceiling, build some shelves for my basement and reorganize that and the garage. Fun times. 

My daughter's big wedding celebration was supposed to be on May 16th but of course, that's been postponed. 😞 I'm hoping that they'll drive up here from the city (he's an NYPD detective so he's essential) and we can do a ceremony in our field - I can get 'ordained' online. They can keep 'socially distant' from us by staying in our basement apt. which has a separate entrance. Some honeymoon! 🤣

Stay safe, y'all!


----------



## Dame (May 4, 2020)

Ex3 said:


> Whole post



Well done on that deck! Fireplace looks great too but I am in awe of anyone who can work with wood successfully.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 4, 2020)

Off to run my errands, Covid-19 style...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 4, 2020)

my new guitar


----------



## Kaldak (May 4, 2020)

Why is the top at the bottom?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 4, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Why is the top at the bottom?



The luthier who built it explained that he bought it off of the previous owner after the owner broke the top off of it, and the luthier decided to put the replacement head on the bottom instead of the top. He did a great job, it looks like it came this way from the factory. Tuning is more of a mental game than it is with my other guitars, but it looks and sounds great.

Being black and kind of "missing" a head, I decided I was going to name it the Headless Horseman, but then I found out about the "Dullahan," which appealed to both the Headless Horseman vibe and my Irish heritage. So that's the guitar's name now.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 4, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> The luthier who built it explained that he bought it off of the previous owner after the owner broke the top off of it, and the luthier decided to put the replacement head on the bottom instead of the top. He did a great job, it looks like it came this way from the factory. Tuning is more of a mental game than it is with my other guitars, but it looks and sounds great.
> 
> Being black and kind of "missing" a head, I decided I was going to name it the Headless Horseman, but then I found out about the "Dullahan," which appealed to both the Headless Horseman vibe and my Irish heritage. So that's the guitar's name now.


That’s awesome!


----------



## Marine0311 (May 4, 2020)

Ex3 said:


> Since I work in film/TV, I've got zero work to do. We got out of NYC in the first week of March and have been hiding out on our property two hours north of the city. We're usually only here a few days at a time, so projects have been piling up. I refinished the 1000 sq ft deck. Power washed and sealed the outdoor teak furniture. Repainted the deck and porch railings. Painted the brick fireplace that I've hated for 20 years. I got on the roof yesterday and repointed the chimney. I bought a sewing machine and have made a couple dozen masks. I still plan to paint the porch ceiling, build some shelves for my basement and reorganize that and the garage. Fun times.
> 
> My daughter's big wedding celebration was supposed to be on May 16th but of course, that's been postponed. 😞 I'm hoping that they'll drive up here from the city (he's an NYPD detective so he's essential) and we can do a ceremony in our field - I can get 'ordained' online. They can keep 'socially distant' from us by staying in our basement apt. which has a separate entrance. Some honeymoon! 🤣
> 
> ...



WOW!


----------



## Dame (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Andoni (May 6, 2020)

I don't know what day I'm on in the quarantine, but I'm feeling a bit stir crazy--I think its because it's just me. I started Arabic. That's going well. Yesterday, was a "rest day" and so I only did about 20 minutes. 

On Sunday, I added back in Dari. Honestly, that was kind of soothing. Whereas Arabic tends to make me angry quickly, Persian Farsi is more of a struggle not to have a delivery and tone that comes across as coo-coo-for-cocoa-puffs.

Other than that, I've been doing 2.5+ hours a day of Cogrehab, (but I took these last two days off), and power yoga, and strength training (but I stopped last week), because I felt like shit. 

I'm in the South, so my state partially opened back up, and so now I've added back in praying that all the stupid people are wiped off the Earth. That's about it.


----------



## RackMaster (May 6, 2020)

There's a light at the end of this pit of dispair.  They are opening up greenhouses and similar Friday.  Hardware, safety and building construction stores can have people inside again on Saturday, with strict guidelines.  And retail with a street entrance can do curbside pick up on Monday.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 30, 2020)

This was awesome....


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 2, 2020)

My project has taken me all summer, but if that's going to be the case, this was the summer to do it. I've been building a patio and firepit. I should be able to wrap this weekend...then I have to work on the landscaping around it.


----------



## Locksteady (Sep 2, 2020)

That is some outstanding work.


----------

